# Tusc River Smallies 6-14



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

fished the Tusc this morning for the TCBA tournament..............only fished from 9 am to 1 pm..............caught 2 smallies about 12-13 inches on a spinnerbait.............caught 4 more smallies on a mustard colored tube bait....3 of them were 12-13 inches long and one was a spawned out 15 incher ........the bite was TOUGH until i located one small spot that was stacked up with fish..............only caught 1 fish in the first two hours + of fishing and then caught the other 5 fish in one area within about 45 minutes !!! it seemed today like LOCATION was the key !!! 


Big fish of the day was the 15 incher that weighed 1 lbs 14 oz !!!


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

I seems to me also that the river has been very tough to.Went out Monday an Tuesday both at Tusky one smallie 11 inches on memps an one 12 inches on crankbait.They where all beat up from spawn, the water temp was 74 I thought they was done with spawn soon but guess not.


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

TCBA, are you fishing rt there where you park??? THats where we usually pull the boat out in the winter when he duck hunt the tusc!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Kaiser878 said:


> TCBA, are you fishing rt there where you park??? THats where we usually pull the boat out in the winter when he duck hunt the tusc!


No i fished an area off of 416 between New Philly and Tusky


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

If the water temp is 74 they are definitely done with the spawn


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

The Tusc produced another real FAT 17 inch smallie for me last night just before the storms hit..........oh yeah caught it on a chartruese spinnerbait !!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice catch you catch him in a crick coming in to the river?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Nope.................caught him in a set of Ripples.............in about 18 inches of water !!!


----------



## Reel em In (Jun 20, 2004)

Have you ever waded the area just above and near bridge at Goshen I used to years ago and was going to give it a try again


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Reel em In said:


> Have you ever waded the area just above and near bridge at Goshen I used to years ago and was going to give it a try again


Yeah i fish there about once every two weeks............ive caught a few smallies nothing huge though.............its not as good as it used to be there..........all of the smallies that ive caught have been on spinnerbaits here lately !!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

lot a smallies at the dover treatment plant and down under the tressel.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

husky hooker said:


> lot a smallies at the dover treatment plant and down under the tressel.



YEP............ive done really well on the side of the river by the water treatment plant at dover !!! i havent been there in awhile might have to try over there next !!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

Does any one know if there is a boat ramp up in Dover,an if so where is it?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Boogieman said:


> Does any one know if there is a boat ramp up in Dover,an if so where is it?


yeah there is a privately owned ramp just above the wooster ave bridge in Dover..........it is owned by a Ski club but the public CAN use it i think they want a $3 fee for using it !!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks man, I will probly fish that area Sunday if the river is good. I am going to the Wohanding, if that is how it is spelled,Saturday has anyone been up there.? I hear smallies are great up there.


----------



## Reel em In (Jun 20, 2004)

This is about the Kokosing River. We floated it (4 boats) a few years back and absolutly killed the smallmouth. We put in at Millwood and floated the whole day. It rained all day. Met the game warden at our takeout spot and he said we must be diehard fisherman out on a day like that. Was my best day of river smallmouth fishing ever.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Brian, 
Congrats, sounds like you got into a batch of nice Smallie's...I'd like to have seen that 17 incher. Nice work.
Good fishing, 
Woody in Akron 
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------

